# DIY mantle and fireplace surround



## dimensionswoodworks (Apr 4, 2017)

My wife really wanted this project done to have somewhere to hang our stockings ? So I replaced our living room entertainment center with the mantle and electric fireplace, then wall mounted our tv. I wish I had a video like this to watch before the build so I made one for those who follow me with this project. Hope it helps someone out there. https://youtu.be/bp9GIm7sKMM


----------



## dimensionswoodworks (Apr 4, 2017)

Pics from the build


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Good design & build! Happy wife means a happy life! Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------

